# Painful periods after D&C



## Rumpskin

Hey ladies

Have your periods gotten heavier/more painful since you had a miscarriage/D&C?

Mine have become alot longer, heavier and painful. 

I guess I have very very lucky to have had very light shorter periods thanks to being on the pill for donkey's years.

xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

since july my periods have been soooo bad... worse than others after m/c. i was given tablets 2 open my cervix last time n since then my perios are heavier and soooo painful. dr wnt help me said itsthe way my body copes.. :(


----------



## Rumpskin

Tracie87 said:


> since july my periods have been soooo bad... worse than others after m/c. i was given tablets 2 open my cervix last time n since then my perios are heavier and soooo painful. dr wnt help me said itsthe way my body copes.. :(

Glad it is not just me. Mine are really bright red and clotty too (sorry if tmi). Yuck


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yep so are mine... really heavy i thought i had kidney problems last week mine were that bad... :(


----------



## Rumpskin

Tracie87 said:


> yep so are mine... really heavy i thought i had kidney problems last week mine were that bad... :(

Blimey, you poor button. Hope you are okay now? It just reminds me of when i first started my periods. I thought perhaps as I got older, they would peter off - dont think so!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im acctually sweating like a ape, and my whole body aches... i have noooooooo idea why.. lol i think my body has malfunctioned haha


----------



## Rumpskin

Tracie87 said:


> im acctually sweating like a ape, and my whole body aches... i have noooooooo idea why.. lol i think my body has malfunctioned haha

Sounds like you have flu - dont go spreading your cyber germs!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

thats the thing i dont... it hit me today... my boobies hurt 2 ( . )( . ) lol
prob just my body being a bitch


----------



## Rumpskin

Tracie87 said:


> thats the thing i dont... it hit me today... my boobies hurt 2 ( . )( . ) lol
> prob just my body being a bitch

What part of your cycle are you on at the mo Tracie? i know I sweat buckets when :witch: is due - thought i was going through an early menopause!


----------



## Barneyboo

Hey Rumpskin,

Just thought I would let you know that since both my m/c my periods have been exactly the same painful and very heavy/clotty....NICE!

I did however have a laparoscopy in November and they are still heavy but no where near as painful...:hug:


----------



## wantababybump

Mine were right at first...for maybe the first 2 or so months but seemed to have slowed down and not as painful now. Hope they get better for you :hug: xx


----------



## eclipse

OMG, yes!!! They were bad for awhile after the D and C and then after my pregnancy, they were HORRID!!! I have had to go on iron and back on the pill so I don't get so anemic! Hurt like hell too! I'm so sorry others have to go through this! :(


----------



## massacubano

I bled at each month in time for what looked like AF, it was baby dying. When baby passed there was not blood, very weird.


----------



## Lyns

I was warned by my surgeon after the ERPC that my next period or two could be a touch heavy and rotten.....hope it doesn't go on for too long though.


----------



## Logiebear

I only had one period after my erpc and it was quite light to be honest, thought is was implantation bleeding and was sure I was pregnant again. I was wrong but no mine wasn't any worse xxx


----------



## Omi

The first af i had last time (after my last d&c/ercp) was like that. worse, more bleeding and clotty. But after that they settled. Guess its something i have to look forward to in the new year- nice, lol!!

I did however, think things did go a bit haywire after. Meaning my regular af and ov symptoms totally changed..which is why i dont heed any of them anymore...whatever happens is the symptom of the day, sort of thing...we'll see how things pan out this time!:)

Hope everyone feels better and back to normal soon!!

Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

mine were just the same as you guys are describing after i had a d+c am dreading them coming back :S


----------



## susan_1981

I suffer really badly with period pains, they sometimes last up to 3 days. When I had a termination when I was 17, I didn't notice any change. My periods seemed to be as painful as they were before and not any heavier. I went on the pill after that so I don't know what they would've been like naturally. Is it possible that they feel more painful now because you haven't had a period for a while with being pregnant and forgot what they were like (if that's possible, don't think i'll ever forget what they feel like!)

My mum always said to me after she had her first child (my sister), she didn't get period pains any more so here's to hoping you get your BFP soon and you have the same experience xxx


----------



## superp123

Oh yeah, I had this too. My first ohhhh 3 were horrid. Now I've settled back into a semi normal period. Hope things go back to normal for you all soon. 
P


----------



## susan_1981

I really don't know about this. Last time I had an ERPC when I was 17, they stuck me on the pill straight away so I never knew. I'm hoping they can't be any more painful than they were before. When I was on the pill, it never eased my period pains. I really do suffer from it as well as mine can last for 3 days sometimes! My sister was so lucky and never ever suffered from painful periods and my mum used to only have her period pains for one hour on the first day. 

Maybe it's just while your body is settling down again xxx


----------



## rachjim98

Had my first one 2weeks ago after late MC in November(20weeks) and it was horrible. I actually bleed for 8 days with very bad cramping. I have always been a 5day girl with very light bleeding towards the end, so I am hoping this get easier next month. So I guess it isnt just you and I feel better knowing it isnt just me as well. Thanks:hugs:


----------



## ree

:cry:I found out I was preegant on August 28th and was told at an emergency scan after spotting that the baby had stopped growing, I had a D and C on 7th of October and am now on my 3rd period, they have been super regular but soooo heavy! I've been put on iron tablets two months ago, my period is so bad today that I've had to take a sick day from work, who I think are gettin soooo peed off with me! I feel so down, I'm just so lucky to have my fiance he's so understanding but doesn't know what I'm feeling but it's nice to know from reding on here that I'm not the only one feeling like this!


----------



## Sara-Rose89

mine have got shorter but have only had 2 so may change i have 1 day really light next day heaviest ever really bad, then a couple of days of spotting which trail off into nothing, also haven't been getting my nornal warning symptoms like i used to get cramps just before :witch: arrived so i would know to go to the loo more often to check, but now i dont she just comes :huh:


----------



## samzi

My first AF after mc started properly yesterday. Well when i say started properly what i mean is, shes here but not at all heavy and im not even cramping. Very strange.


----------



## Lyns

samzi said:


> My first AF after mc started properly yesterday. Well when i say started properly what i mean is, shes here but not at all heavy and im not even cramping. Very strange.

How long since you stopped bleeding sweetie? I bled for a for few days then it stopped and then it came back again....more like a bright red tinged watery mucus. Just wondred if maybe yours could be a return of the bleeding as I understand its quite normal for it to stop and start.

I started my AF yesterday and it was full on...heavy blood loss & heavy cramps, even though I'm normally quite light.


----------



## Drazic<3

Mine have been all over the place ever since, and then when i got the implant put it they got even weirder. Sometimes i wont have a period for 3 months, and then ill be on for 3 weeks, really painful.

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

Lyns said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> My first AF after mc started properly yesterday. Well when i say started properly what i mean is, shes here but not at all heavy and im not even cramping. Very strange.
> 
> How long since you stopped bleeding sweetie? I bled for a for few days then it stopped and then it came back again....more like a bright red tinged watery mucus. Just wondred if maybe yours could be a return of the bleeding as I understand its quite normal for it to stop and start.
> 
> I started my AF yesterday and it was full on...heavy blood loss & heavy cramps, even though I'm normally quite light.Click to expand...


That must have been it, she came in full flow (sorry for tmi) the day after, and shes just finishing off now :happydance:


----------



## Orange lady

Well my first AF is here after my ERPC on 16th Dec. It's definately more uncomfortable. Not massive pains, but aching and occasional shooting pains. But it's way heavier than any normal period, and there is some little clots in it (TMI sorry). 
Hoping for :bfp: soon, as going to try again when :witch: has gone.


----------



## Gen

I am also having problems with my periods, this is my second period since miscarraige and its getting worse, its very heavy and the pain is awful, its in my tummy, back,down below!, my bum AND my legs!! is this normal?
Its making me feel drained and the pain is so bad down below, i cant even use a tampon!:cry:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I have had period pains all week and feel awful but nothing has arrived yet


----------



## Mandy3785

since my d&c my periods are very painful. im actually lying in bed now as it is hurting me that much they aint heavy just painful. glad im not the only one x x x


----------



## BrookieG

mines lured me into a false sense of security lol my first one after my mmc was total agony, the one after that i didn't feel a thing, not a single cramp, bit of pmt or sore boobs i thought maybe something gd had come out of what my body had been put through this year....the witch arrived 2 days ago...my boobs are utter agony, my back is killing me, i feel sick every time i bend, my ovaries feel like they're on fire, ive got cramps all the way down to my feet (no exaggeration!!!) im on the verge of tears constantly and do nothing but snap at my poor hubby!!! lol I swear im coming back as a man next time!!! lol


----------



## Mrs Doddy

1st af was short and painless 
2nd af is longer and really painfull and heavy


----------



## Las78

My first two cycles were very painful (I've never had bad PMS) and were a little longer than before, however after those two were out of the way everything went back to exactly as it was before.


----------

